# "bootmgr is compressed" frage  WICHTIG



## redbull320 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo leuts habe seit gesten wie oben gesagt das problem das wenn ich den pc starte diese meldung kommt.. so darauf habe ich mal gegooglet und folgendes gefunden:



> hast du auf deiner c: platte festplattenkompression aktiviert? hatte ich auch mal gemacht, is ja ansich ein nettes ntfs feature, aber vista zerschießt sich dann halt selbst, voll billig.
> 
> schnapp dir deine vista dvd, geh in die cmd und mach folgendes:
> Zitat:
> ...





> also zu kopression dazu hab ich nichts gemacht
> hab das jetzt mal versucht
> hab auf c:\ gestellt da vorher x:\ war
> dann alles genau so eingegeben
> dann beim booten wieder genau der gleiche müll




 festplattenkompression? ist das die laufwerkskomprimierung???


also habe ich mir die vista ultimate x64 dvd genommen von der gestartet und auf "rettungsoptionen" (oder so) geklickt... 
die patition ausgewählt und ins cmd gegangen...

und wie auch im 2. zitat steht dort auch bei mir: "x:\sources\" und halt nicht C (der patition wo eigendlich vista installiert ist) nun kann ich das X auch nicht in ein C ändern, was soll ich jetzt tun??


habe es auch einfach mal versucht einfach den obrigen text dort einzugeben .. aber ohne erolg...

wäre für antworten dankbar

mfg
redbull


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2008)

hmm, kannst du vllt. die platte woanders einbauen und die daten retten, dann komplett neu installieren?


----------



## redbull320 (23. Dezember 2008)

THX

so habe einfach alles neu gemacht  

also es liegt daran das ich die hdd komprimirt habe??

mfg
redbull


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2008)

wird wohl so gewesens sein. ich halte das kompromieren bei den heutigen festplattenpreisen für völlig unnötig, zudem isses wenn überhaupt nur sinnvoll für daten, die man selten braucht, denn sonst muss das ja bei benutzen immer erst noch "ent-komprimiert" werden...


----------

